# Allison - haven't you something to tell us! ;-)))



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

About yesterday??


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*oooh do tell  *


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Ooh. I saw Allison's MC on Cat Planet. I guess it was a good day showing him?


----------



## allison6564 (Aug 20, 2009)

Hi Guys
sorry not been on but to be honest by the time I got back last night, sorted my five year old, cooked tea etc etc I was goosed!!! Hard work with two cats!!!lol What a wimp I am!!!

Anyway yes what a fantastic day!!!!!!!!!!!! My boys did me proud and I was so pleased that my little Stan doen so well. Ollie too but I think Stan was my star whcih I'm really pleased about as Ollie will have his chance at the Cheshire in Nov. Saying that if Stan keeps going like he did yesterday he could be a alittle dark horse!! 

I was totally confused during the results as I'd never been to a show before and when I first checked the reuslt slips thought they'd all come 3rd and 4th's etc as they were at the bottom of the lists - then like a fool relaised that the number written next to them was the result!!!lol:idea:

Stan
Any ped kitten 1st
Any SH Ped Cat/Kitten 1st
Best Groomed Shorthair 1st (that bath paide off!)
He also won BIS Ped KItten and Best in Class
He also got down to the final four in the Caspers Challenge.

Ollie
Any LH/SLH Cat/Kitten 3rd
Handsomest Male 1st
Best Groomed LH/SLH 1st
Think he got towards the end of the Caspers Challenge too

Now I think I have them all above but forgive me if I have missed some, ended up with 11 rossettes and 9 trophy's (plenty of polishing!)

So I am absolutley thrilled with the pair of them and it was agreat first show and only 20 mins away and everyone was lovely and helpful

I just want to mention a lovely lady called Viv who I met and her Selkirk Variant George (gourgous) also won BIS Junior and a whole load of trophies and rosettes. Thanks Viv for all your help and guiding me through the show!!!lol:smilewinkgrin: I hope to see you at another show.

Well thanks all and can't wait for the next one!
Allison


----------



## allison6564 (Aug 20, 2009)

Gosh hoe can I forget to thanks Carol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Who was a great help right from me first ringing up and enquiring about the show.

Thanks Carol and Pat!!!!!!!!


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*well congratulations     *


----------



## RockySapphire (Oct 2, 2009)

Congratulations. Thats great news.


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

They both did you proud, Allison, and whilst I know Oliver will be out as a "proper" pedigree next as that was really a trial run for him, Stanley is DEFINITELY worth trying in the GCCF Pet Pedigree classes - I am just grateful he is SH as otherwise our Josh would have a real battle on his hands LOL.

Just a slight correction, whilst they were in the Pet Ped kitten Open together, the SH side class that Stanley won was ALL SH male cats and kittens and not just the pet-ped ones so he did even better than you thought really to win that one. Plus you forgot to mention that his Best Groomed award was in a class of 7!!!!! And Handsomest Male is always a difficult class to win so Ollie did so well there too 

Stanley also performed really well across the stage and I am not joking when I say I lost track of the number of judges who came up to me and asked if they could take him home LOL.

Viv is lovely, isn't she, as is her cat, George, and actually, that was only her second ever show! And as a Selkirk owner it was lovely to see Selkirks do well in the Pet-Pedigree classes too 

Some pics that Carole Kemp (one of our judges and a Cat Planet reporter) are already up on Cat Planet at South Ribble Cat Club Show 2009 - Pictures by Carole Kemp | South Ribble Cat Club Show - 10/10/09 and I will be sending more up there and putting them on the SRPCC website as soon as I can.

Carol


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Just looking at the Casper Challenge Knock Out competition, Oliver knocked out one of the top GCCF non-pedigree cats in round 2!!!!! Also just realised that unfortunately they were then drawn out together in Round 4 and Stanley was actually the one who knocked Ollie out LOL. He then got knocked out in the next round but only by the cat who eventually won the competition so that was pretty damn good!


----------



## allison6564 (Aug 20, 2009)

HI Carol
many thanks for putting me right on exactly what Stan won!!lol I was and still am abit confused by it all!! Stan will be entered in the pet pedigree section at any gccf shows that I go to and I'm encouraged now with what you've said. I could never leave him at home alone whilst me and Ollie go!! Even though they were in pens next to each they really missed each other during the day as they are unseparable at home. Trouble is at the GCCF show they won't be near each other but I'm sure they'll be ok - absence makes the heart grow fonder they say!

I hadn't realised the details on the Casper Challenge, wow what a pair and the Stan knoocked out Ollie!!!! Ollie will be getting a complex as Stan beat him in the Open too!!!!:wink5:

Well thanks again for a wonderful day and I will keep an eye out for you now that I know what you look like!!!!


----------



## Spearmint (Sep 15, 2009)

wow well done


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

All results are now up on the club website at South Ribble Pet Cat Club, just follow the link from the front page. Still to do piccies but in the meantime have uploaded them all en bloc to photobucket, not got round yet to titling them all but if anyone wants to have a look they are at SRPCC show 2009 pictures by littlemanraffles - Photobucket

For reference the stunning silver tabby & white NFC kitten is Allison's Oliver and the gorgeous red (ginger) and white SH kitten is her Stanley The Star!

Carol


----------



## allison6564 (Aug 20, 2009)

HI CArol
great pics!!!

Just a quicky, when you put NFC before Ollie smention in your last message did that stand for Norwegian? It's just Ollie is a Maine Coon!!!lol

It might mean something else as you know I'm new to all this cat world jargon!!! LOL

Speak soon
Allison


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Sorry, my msitake, I always mix the two up and couldn't remember which LOL


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Well done Allison,fab results there!

Sounds like you got your bathing and grooming off to a fine art! Well done.Very pleased your first show went so well.

Izzie


----------



## allison6564 (Aug 20, 2009)

Big thanks Izzie for all your help


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

allison6564 said:


> Big thanks Izzie for all your help


You are very welcome, but you should take all the credit here as you did all the hard work.Sourced the right shampoos etc,did all the preparation. I am so pleased it went well.

I will eagerly watch out for your Cheshire Area results!

Izzie


----------

